# Jan. 20/ 2012, SNOW Finally !



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Snow started around 3:00am as I was driving to work. By the time I got home at 1:00pm it had stopped snowing, but we had received about 25cm or 9.5 inches.  I first fired up the Belarus to open up the main drive and then used the Bobcat to clean up around the house. It felt GREAT ! :lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking good BB...... Looking good!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Equal time for the Bulldog and Bobcat so no scraping??? 

Dusting of snow to feed your hungry fleetlooking for to more pics of up coming snow removing/feedings.


----------

